# Sylvie Meis - Bikini Candids am Strand von Mykonos (12.07.2018) 39x HQ/UHQ



## Mike150486 (12 Juli 2018)

​


----------



## achim0081500 (12 Juli 2018)

wieder sehr geil


----------



## meisterrubie (13 Juli 2018)

Traumhafter Körper perfekt in Szene gesetzt.
:thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Punisher (13 Juli 2018)

perfekt in Form


----------



## Eorkel (13 Juli 2018)

Die Frau ist der Hammer


----------



## MetalFan (13 Juli 2018)

Einmal zum mitnehmen bitte! :drip:


----------



## weazel32 (13 Juli 2018)

Heisse Strandnixe


----------



## leorules (13 Juli 2018)

OMG.... :drip::drip::drip::drip::drip::cupidboy::cupidboy::cupidboy::cupidboy:


----------



## Thomas111 (13 Juli 2018)

Es sind so herrlich ungestellte, ungezwungene Fotos, sie fühlt sich unbeobachtet!
Aber geiler Body, danke für die Bilder!!!!!!!


----------



## armin (13 Juli 2018)

heiße Bilder, tolle Frau :thx:


----------



## hump (13 Juli 2018)

Klasse, :thx:


----------



## Tittelelli (13 Juli 2018)

Die dauergrinsende Spielerfrau


----------



## Heinzpaul (13 Juli 2018)

:thx: :thumbup:


----------



## Hajrullahu (14 Juli 2018)

Sehr nice Danke


----------



## monalisa1234 (14 Juli 2018)

very nice posing


----------



## Tim4711 (14 Juli 2018)

Super sexy , was ein Körper, vielen Dank für Sylvie!


----------



## clipperton1 (14 Juli 2018)

Wow. Danke für die Bilder einer Traumfrau


----------



## Bowes (15 Juli 2018)

*Klasse Bilder von der hübschen Sylvie.*


----------



## mickdara (16 Juli 2018)

:drip:Sylvie looking gorgeous in that bikini, thanks MIKE!!!:knie:

:thx:


----------



## simsonite (16 Juli 2018)

Hot, hotter, hottest Sylvie, Thanks!!!


----------



## HugoAsbach (16 Juli 2018)

Der absolute Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## g1r0 (19 Juli 2018)

Vielen Danke!


----------



## Cav (29 Juli 2018)

Sylvie die ihren knackig gebräunten Körper nutzt um neue Bikinis zu präsentieren - das gehört zum Sommer wie Eis essen :WOW:


----------



## ewu50 (29 Juli 2018)

Perfekter Body


----------



## toysto (29 Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank. Natürlich total zufällig geschossen die Bilder


----------



## fortuna1933 (1 Aug. 2018)

wie immer eine Augenweide die Gute


----------



## benzema1992 (1 Aug. 2018)

Einfach eine Traum Frau


----------



## Herr Licher (1 Aug. 2018)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## fliege (2 Aug. 2018)

Holla die Waldfee


----------



## Chaotomat (2 Aug. 2018)

"Candids" - ROFL. In Wahrheit sind es gestellte Bilder, die als Paparazzibilder gestreut werden, um ihre Popularität zu steigern.
Die Frau ist Mutter, über 40 und hat kein bisschen Orangenhaut? Gibt es nicht.
Die Bilder sind bearbeitet, bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## Mike150486 (2 Aug. 2018)

Chaotomat schrieb:


> "Candids" - ROFL. In Wahrheit sind es gestellte Bilder, die als Paparazzibilder gestreut werden, um ihre Popularität zu steigern.
> Die Frau ist Mutter, über 40 und hat kein bisschen Orangenhaut? Gibt es nicht.
> Die Bilder sind bearbeitet, bis der Arzt kommt.


Was mich dann ja immer wundert, ist, dass einige Leute immer nur meckern können...
Schaut doch gar nicht in den Thread rein, wenn euch die Bilder nicht interessieren


----------



## SHAPPY (3 Aug. 2018)

Danke für Sylvie!


----------



## dannysid (3 Aug. 2018)

kann die nicht bitte endlich mal irgendwo ihre Brüste zeigen??? :/


----------



## bavarese (3 Aug. 2018)

eigentlich nichts neues, aber immer wieder ein absoluter Traum


----------



## Pieper (4 Aug. 2018)

was für ein Sahneschnittchen.. Wow


----------



## Chaotomat (5 Aug. 2018)

Mike150486 schrieb:


> Was mich dann ja immer wundert, ist, dass einige Leute immer nur meckern können...
> Schaut doch gar nicht in den Thread rein, wenn euch die Bilder nicht interessieren



Wenn Dir meine Kritik nicht gefällt, dann lies sie doch nicht.

Ich wollte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass sehr viele dieser angeblichen Candids gestellte und bearbeitete Bilder sind, um ein öffentliches Bild der betreffenden Person zu erstellen, das gar nicht der Realität entspricht.

Und dann lese ich hier im Thread "Herrlich ungestellte Bilder, sie fühlt sich unbeobachtet".
Ja, klar - deshalb lächelt sie auch direkt in die Kamera.
Mann, Mann, Mann...

Die Tante sieht passabel aus, der Rest ist Makeup und Photoshop.
Ansonsten kann sie nix, außer mit prominenten Männern anzubändeln und dadurch bekannt zu werden und TV-Jobs zu bekommen, die sie mehr schlecht als recht erledigt.
Vorher war sie ein völlig unbekanntes Katalog-Unterwäschemodell.

Dumm wie 2 Meter Waldweg - aber gerissen und skrupellos genug, eine Brustkrebserkrankung zu erfinden, um wieder ins Gespräch zu kommen; 2 Monate später war sie wieder im TV, mit vollem Dekolletee und blendendem Lächeln.
Das gibt es nicht!
Guckt Euch Kylie Minogue an, die hatte wirklich Krebs, ist superdürr geworden, wurde kreidebleich und verlor ihre Haare.

Solche skrupellosen Dumpfbacken sind ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller Frauen, die wirklich mit beiden Beinen im Leben stehen.

Hier im Forum gibt es so viele Fotos von tollen Frauen, die wirklich was können - die Meis gehört ganz sicher nicht dazu.


----------



## Stoffel7 (5 Aug. 2018)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## cheffe14 (18 Aug. 2018)

Verrückt... in ihrem Alter.. WOW


----------



## StevieTheWonder (21 Aug. 2018)

Pefekter Body!


----------



## thomas494 (21 Aug. 2018)

echt top. danke für Sylie


----------



## rubyruby (27 Aug. 2018)

Feine Aufnahmen
Immer noch heiss, die Meis


----------



## LikeZero (28 Aug. 2018)

Dankööööö!!


----------



## 2004shamu (29 Aug. 2018)

Vielen Dank!!!!


----------



## captainfuture (1 Okt. 2018)

Einfach Hammer!!!:WOW:


----------



## koalamueller (1 Okt. 2018)

Wow. Danke für die Bilder einer Traumfrau


----------



## devil85 (2 Okt. 2018)

nice girl silvi


----------



## admiral26 (8 Okt. 2018)

Nicht schlecht, danke!


----------



## Tobitoe (8 Okt. 2018)

Schöne Frau


----------



## asa (9 Okt. 2018)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Lennart23 (11 Okt. 2018)

Zum anbeißen


----------



## redsea1 (17 Nov. 2018)

ein toller Anblick, danke für die Bilder


----------



## tomusa (17 Nov. 2018)

Der Mann, der da keine Probleme kriegt...


----------



## Seebär (6 Dez. 2018)

was für ein Hinkucker... klasse Farbe....


----------



## solarmaster1 (10 Dez. 2018)

Wahnsinn ich muss mich entspannen ... und diese perfekten Armpits  ciao solarmaster1


----------



## SIKRA (10 Dez. 2018)

Thomas111 schrieb:


> Es sind so herrlich ungestellte, ungezwungene Fotos, sie fühlt sich unbeobachtet!
> Aber geiler Body, danke für die Bilder!!!!!!!



Und dann noch diese süssen Stofffalten im Schritt. Absoluter Paparazzi-Höhepunkt oder so ähnlich.


----------



## maurice829 (19 Dez. 2018)

Einfach nur Woow! Danke :thx:


----------



## Heavy (19 Dez. 2018)

sehr heiße Bilder, Dankeschön!


----------



## frank63 (21 Dez. 2018)

Sylvie im Bikini...immer gern gesehen...


----------



## Anubis0878 (29 Dez. 2018)

Sylvie ist einfach sexy


----------



## bg1 (5 Jan. 2019)

Wahnsinns Body!!!


----------



## take1966 (5 Jan. 2019)

Körper perfekt


----------



## Peterretep (5 Jan. 2019)

Leider geil


----------



## Player1 (6 Jan. 2019)

Was für ne Figur


----------



## nkmontana (5 Okt. 2019)

ich mag pink thx


----------



## bbs88x (13 Jan. 2020)

Könnt ich mir den ganzen Tag anschauen


----------



## BENZ (13 Jan. 2020)

unglaublich.


----------



## Jean V (13 Jan. 2020)

Nicht schlecht, nicht schlecht ! :thumbup:


----------



## AltPadview (21 Jan. 2020)

Immer Gut :thumbup:


----------



## panamerica (28 Jan. 2020)

Most beautiful girl


----------



## kueber1 (2 Feb. 2020)

Im Bikini geboren


----------



## bento91 (2 Feb. 2020)

Danke für die hübsche


----------



## JackVegas (23 Feb. 2020)

Sieht Klasse aus, vielen Dank


----------

